# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Trazimo tatu koji je (ili ima namjeru) koristio porodiljni

## ivarica

ako ima neki tata koji razmislja o toj opciji ili je vec koristi, moze se javiti meni na PP ili na rodin telefon 61 77 500 ?

ima hrabrih?

----------


## ivarica

podizem

----------


## ivana7997

ima moja mama jednog na poslu

ak ti se nitko ne javi zovni me pa cemo ga probat nagovoriti

----------


## ivarica

nitko se nije javio
pocni s nagovaranjem   :Laughing:

----------


## zrinka

a davor?

----------


## renata

ako niste uspjele, javite da probam, imam jednog poznatog, taman je sad krenuo na porodiljski, beba ima (cini mi se) 6 mjeseci.
zao mi je sto nisam prije vidjela ovo  :Sad:

----------


## ivarica

renata, mozes mi poslati na pp ili na mail podatke da ih proslijedim? nsali smo jdnog u Hr i mozda jednog u It, ali mozda nije kasno za jos jednog

----------

:Razz:  ukoliko Vam bude potrebno iskustvo i vrlo zanimljiva priča u svezi odlaska na posao majke nakon 45 dana i ostanka supruga na porodiljskom, te sve zavrzlame oko papirologije u našem HZZO rado ćemo to ja i suprug podijeliti s Vama.

----------


## ivarica

endi, super  :Smile: 
mozes mi poslati na privatnu poruku tvoje podatke za kontakt (ime i mob) da te stavim u bazu  :Smile:

----------


## Davor

A-ha... traži se friški tata :D

----------

